# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  كبد الحقيقة / مزمل أبوالقاسم ( المعتصم يزف عصام  )

## معتز المكى

*كبد الحقيقة

مزمل أبو القاسم

المعتصم يزف عصام




إختار الأخ طارق سيد المعتصم الخروج من إنتخابات المريخ بكامل رغبته مفسحاً المجال لأخيه عصام الحاج بمبادرة رائدة وجدت الإشادة من الكثيرينالمعتصم كادر مريخي شاب، يمتلك قدرات مالية وفكرية عالية، وهو أحد اكثر المرشحين تأهيلاً من الناحية الأكاديمية، ومنصب سكرتير المريخ ليس كثيراً عليهوعلى الرغم من انه حشد عدداً مقدراً من الأعضاء لمناصرته في الإنتخابات إلا انه إختار الإنسحاب بمحض إرادته دعماً لأجواء الوفاق الصحوة التي تسيطر على مناخ الكوكب الأحمر هذه الأيامنشكر طارق الذي فتح باب الفوز للضابط الرابع بالتزكية، ومنح الفرصة لزميله عصام الحاج المتمرس في عمل السكرتارية من واقع عمله فيها لمدة سبع سنوات بعد ان خلف أحد اعظم سكرتيري المريخ عبر التاريخ (الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم) في المجلس الذي ترأسه سعادة اللواء ماهل ابوجنةنقترح منح طارق المعتصم فرصة العمل بالمجلس عبر المقاعد المخصصة للاعضاء الثلاثة المعينينعصام مكسب لمجلس المريخ، وما يتردد عن كونه عنصراً خلافياً ليس صحيحاً، لأن عصام عمل مع اللواء ماهل سبع سنوات ولم يختلف معه ابداًعصام إداري متمرس وقوي الشخصيةوهو مطلع على القوانين ويجيد الكتابة والخطابة، ووجوده قي سكرتارية المريخ مكسب كبير للنادي الكبيركل المواصفات المطلوبة في من يتولى سكرتارية المريخ موجودة في عصام الحاج المطالب بمواصلة نهج توسيع المشاركة مثلما  فعل على ايام ماهل، عندما بادر بتكوين العديد من اللجان المساعدة وقدم عبرها عشرات الكوادر الجديدة والمؤهلة للنادي الكبيرإتحاد مدني لم يهبط
لإتحاد مدني قضية عادلة وبحسب منطوق القواعد العامة فهو لم يهبط من الممتازتساوى الإتحاد مع جزيرة الفيل في عدد النقاط،حيث جمع كل منهما 26 نقطةنصت لائح منافسة الدوري الممتاز للموسم السابق (2011) على الفصل بين الفرق المتساوية في النقاط بالمواجهات المباشرة لتحديد البطل والهابط!ـإنتهب مباراتا جزيرة الفيل والإتحاد مدني بالتعادل (سلبي وإيجابي) فطبق الإتحاد قاعدة المواجهات المباشرة وإعتبر الهدف الذي سجله الافيال على ملعب الرومان كافياً لترجيح كفتهم، وقضى بهبوط الرومان من الممتاز!وهنا تبدو قضية!تنص المادة 119 من القواعد العامة على ما يلي: في حالة تحديد البطل او الفريق الصاعد او الهابط إذا تساوى فريقان في النقاط تجرى بينهما مباراة فاصلة، وإذا إنتهت الفاصلة بالتعادل فتجرى بينهما ضربات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء، وإذا تعذر ذلك لأي سبب تجرى بينهم القرعة، اما إذا كان التساوي بين اكثر من فريقين تجرى بينهم مباريات فاصلة وإذا اسفرت عن التعادل تجرى بينهم القرعةلا إجتهاد مع نص! والقواعد العامة تنص صراحة على الفصل بين المتساوين في النقاط بمباراة فاصلة والقواعد العامة تعلو على لائحة المنافسةوإذا حدث تضارب بين القواعد العامة واللائحة فإن الاولى تعلو على الثانية وتحكمها تماماًوبحسب ما ورد في المادة المذكورة اعلاه يجب على الاتحاد تحمل تبعات خطئه وإقامة مباراة فاصلة بين الرومان والأفيال او إلغاء هبوط الفريق الثاني طالما انه تجاهل تطبيق النص الواضح والمحدد بلا مبرر!الرومان ما زالوا محسوبين في زمرة اندية الممتاز!وعلى إدارة النادي التمسك بحقها، وتصعيد قضيتها العادلة للجنة الإستئنافات والمفوضية وحتى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية في لوزان السويسرية إذا لم تجد من ينصفها داخلياًالمشاركة لأجل الفسحة وتشوية سمعة السودان
اكدت النتائج الهزيلة التي تجرعها ممثلوا السودان في دورة الألعاب العربية المقامةفي الدوحة ان معظم إتحاداتنا تعيش عصر الانحطاط الرياضي في ابشع صوره!هزائم كارثية بنتائج قياسية في الالعاب الفردية والجماعيةما حدث لفريقي كرة السلة واليد ابلغ دليل على هذا الحديثحتى اللحظة يبدوا ان معظم من شاركوا ذهبوا الى الدوحة لأجل الترفيه والفسحة لأنهم غير مؤهلين لتحقيق اي ميدالياتن ولا حتى نتائج مقبولةيجب على وزارة الشباب والرياضة واللجنة الاولمبية السودانية إعتماد نظام جديد للمشاركات الخارجية يقوم على مقارنة النتائج والارقام مع المطلوب تحقيقها للمنافسة في اي بطولة خارجية!بخلاف ذلك ستصبح المشاركات الخارجية الرياضية مجرد إهدار للمال والجهد، وتلاعب غير مبرر بسمعة الوطن، وشويهاً لسمعته بطريقة غير مقبولةآخر الحقائق

ما حدث في الدوحة من مهازل يستحق مناقشته في المجلس الوطني ومحاسبة من تسببوا فيهمنتخب كرة اليد مسخرة حقيقية!والهزائم التي نالها لم تحدث في اي بطولة!وفي منتخب الطائرة المعد لا يستطيع الإعدادوالليبرو لا يحسن الإستقبالومعظم اللاعبين يفشلون في تنفيذ الإرسال بطريقة صحيحة، ويمنحنون خصومهم نقاط مجانية وفي السلة الحال يغني عن السؤالوالحديث نفسه ينطبق على التنس (ارضي وطاولة)ـملطشات بالجملة، وهزائم مذلة، وبشتنة حتى على مستوى الأزياء المخصصة لمنتخبات السودانضمت البعثة 250 فردا، والمحصلة ميداليتان احرزتهما لاعبة واحدةالرك على العاب القوى لتحفظ ماء وجه الرياضة السودانيةلم يكتف اهلي شندي بتحقيق إنجاز تمثيل السودان بنهاية اول مواسمه في الممتاز، بل قدم 3 لاعبين للمنتخبين الاول والاولمبيالنور التيجاني، منير الخير، فريد محمد نجيب وعروة الطيب وجوه جديدة إرتدت شعار الوطن عبر بوابة ارسنال شندي العظيمنتوقع من الارباب المحافظة على استمرار محمد الكوكي في تدريب النمورالتونسي متمكن، واستمراره يعني توسيع فرص الاهلي في الوصول الى مراحل متقدمة في الكونفدراليةمن هو مدرب الهلال للموسم الجديد!المعطيات  الحالية تصب في مصلحة استمرار النقرهذا إذا تمكن مجلس البرير من سداد مستحقات النقر طبعاتوقعنا انهمار دموع التماسيح عبر إعلان  خبر موافقة القراقير على اطلاق سراح رمضان عجب للمريخ فسارت انهاراًالصفقات تترى والصفعات متواصلةينافس الزعيم نفسه في الكورة والتسجيلاتويترك لغيره العياط في الاعمدة والمانشيتاتالبطولة الكبيرة بيد المريخ، كل الإنجازات الكبيرة والارقام القياسية حققهت المريخ، اجمل المنآت وافخمها مملوكة للمريخ وافضل نجوم التسجيلات يتدافعون على ابواب المريخدشن الزعيم عصر القطب الاوحد في عالم الرياضة السودانيةوالفارق بينه وبين منافسيه يعد بالسنوات الضوئيةفرق يا إبراهيمالصدى تتشرف بقلم قاهر الظلام الإداري الضليع، الأديب الاريب ، الإقتصادي المتمكن والرياضي المخضرموستوالي نشر مقالاته يومياًجيداً جيت يا مجيدولدنا سيف مساوي المطلوب في المريخ وبشدةتألق اكرم في الدوحة رفع اسهمه وجعله قريباً من العودة لحراسة العرين الأحمردخل الطاهر الحاج بديلاً في الحصة الثانية وخرج مطروداً بإنذارين ليفقد الصقور افضلية الزيادة العدديةرعونة متناهيةتغاضى اتحاد معتصم عن حادثة اللكمة الشهيرة واجتهد لتغطيتها فنال لكمة اقسى من صاحبهاآخر خبر: الجزاء من جنس العمل

مكتوب بواسطة صفحة المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامعتز المكي يارائع
ولدنا سيف مساوي المطلوب في المريخ وبشدة

العبارة دي تكررت كثيرا في الاونة الاخيرة


*

----------


## الدلميت

*منح طارق المعتصم فرصة العمل بالمجلس عبر المقاعد المخصصة للاعضاء الثلاثة المعينين فرض عين
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*لا خصومات لا عداءات في المريخ بعد الآن الكل متحابون ، 
و المعارضه أيضا آن لها أن تدخل في منظومة العمل من أجل مصلحة الكيان الكبير.
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشكر يامان


امبارح مهند ولدنا 

اليوم مساوي ولدنا
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مهند ولدنا-سادومبا ولدنا-مساوى ولدنا.يا مزمز ولا واجد بقى ولدنا حتى الان.الحكاية شنو ما توضح شوية ولا انت شغال تخوف فى الجماعة ديل.بصراحة ولا لاعب فى الهلال يستحق اللعب فى المريخ وما فى داعى تنفخ انصاف المواهب ديل  عشان ما يصدقوا.
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​تسلم .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ولدنا دي معناها قلبه معانا نحن و جسد مع التانين . . . و الكورة حرة قلب . . . فهمتوا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فعلا الجزاء من جنس العمل يا اتحاد الدكتور
                        	*

----------

